# Sealing the base of a plywood enclosure!



## IowaGuy28 (Apr 9, 2013)

I discovered 2nite that Tilley has been both drinking and spilling his water bowl. I wiped up the excess as much as I could. I also replaced the bowl with an actual reptile-type water bowl that will not easily be tilted or flipped. Any recommendations on further sealing the base and sides from liquids? I'm thinking that new 'flex seal' would be a perfect fit?


----------



## tortoise007 (Apr 9, 2013)

can you post pics of your enclosure so we can help you better? Is the top of your water dish level with the substrate? Most reptile water dishes are not that great for tortoises, a better solution (and a cheaper one) would be one of those ceramic (clay) base plates that you put under pots. A lot of people on TFO use them. Good luck!


----------



## IowaGuy28 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sides and base are plywood 1/2inch thick. After I discovered the water 2nite there's maybe a 3" small section on the side that the water soaked into the side. When I was building the enclosure I sprayed the base outline with a truck bedliner...it appears to be holding but I still need a more solid sealer for future water spills and bathroom breaks.


----------



## akp022 (Apr 10, 2013)

I use contact paper on mine and it had worked great at repelling the water


----------



## tortoise007 (Apr 10, 2013)

I hate to say this, but your enclosure setup isn't that great... What type of tort do you have? Tortoises should not be kept on hay, he needs a better hide, I don't know what kind of light you have, but it needs to have uva/uvb along with heat, and the screen that your keeping it on reduces any UVA/UVB from getting through.


----------



## IowaGuy28 (Apr 10, 2013)

This new setup is strictly temporary! I plan to build Tilley (an 8" Sulcata) a much nicer enclosure once I do more research and have the time to design something more detailed to her (i think "her" at least) needs. Right now I'm just using a heat lamp and that screen you see has a 4" circle cut out of it exactly where that silver dome is sitting. I threw a "Hail Mary" on here maybe 2 weeks ago asking what to use for bedding since I was close to being done with the build, I didn't get a single reply so I did a Google search and discovered Alpha and Timothy hay were highest recommended because its also edible. Don't cast those stones yet please, I plan to build something much nicer before next winter.


----------



## tortoise007 (Apr 10, 2013)

Okey-dokey! Sorry, didn't mean any harm. I would use cypress mulch. Glad you have it all worked out. Again sorry.


----------



## rideburton87 (Apr 11, 2013)

Or you can grab a back of top soil for like 2 bucks..


----------



## tortoise007 (Apr 11, 2013)

you could just cut up a garbage bag and line the whole thing with it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 11, 2013)

I use a thick tarp that comes on a roll from Home Depot. I roll it out and leave the corners up on the sides. Any water spilled just gets absorbed by the substrate and when I am ready to change the supstrate I pull my tarps up and fold everything in on itself wipe down the walls. Then I roll out more tarp and put fresh supstrate over it. Easy peasy. But also heavy and stinky, haha .


----------



## IowaGuy28 (Apr 11, 2013)

Not a bad idea CtTortoiseMom, would work great if Tilley didn't try to scratch through his bed and the sides that are attached to it. Maybe a heavy duty (used for sticks and branches) would work...?


----------



## jjsull33 (Apr 11, 2013)

An option that is a bit more expensive than tarps but is fairly strong is linoleum and aquarium sealant along the edges, I use it with my Russians and it works well.


----------



## IowaGuy28 (Apr 12, 2013)

Honestly, I still would like to know if "flex-seal" would be safe to use. The "truck liner" spray is also holding up very well, I just ran out way too quickly. A friend told me 1 can sprays a 20x20 area....MY EYE...maybe inches.


----------



## Rogue (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't know how safe any of the spray-on sealers would be, I just think they would not be durable enough on the bottom where your gal will be digging/scratching.

Best stuff might be black pond liner (can find at garden store in 5-ft wide rolled sections). 

If it really is temporary, buy yourself a couple of cheap shower curtains.


----------



## jjsull33 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a friend that used the flex seal stuff on his gutters and he said that after getting wet a few times it started to crack and fall apart and that he wouldn't use it again. This might just be his experience however, plus a gutter gets wet and dries again and wet and dry etc... so I wonder if the constant dampness of the substrate would be any better or if it would do the same thing.


----------



## colatoise (Apr 12, 2013)

At first I used shower curtain liner. I had a hard time tacking it down the way I wanted. Now I have just placed linoleum tile and it works pretty well. I don't keep my substrate overly moist, however. They are primarily to control spills


----------

